# Antigua- Dunlop Collection golf tops available from Sports Direct.



## palindromicbob (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a few of these and they are excellent tops. 

Unlike other branded stuff from Dunlop the Antigua range are actually what Lee Westwood wears when he dons the sponsored shirt.  Sizing is generous and good for the ego. Iâ€™m an XL in most other tops but more than comfortable in the L size Antigua. They are good with a base layer in winter and comfortable in the summer, wicking sweat away to help you stay cool and are comfortable against the skin. They wash well, wear well and donâ€™t lose colour. 

If the branding puts you off there are several Antigua tops without branding. They can be picked up for equally bargain prices with the most expensive being Â£17 at the moment. Given the way SportsDirect work Iâ€™m sure there will be plenty of stores stocking tops not on the website and prices will be sure to tumble over time, unfortunately availability usually becomes an issue as well. 

If you are after a quality synthetic golf top youâ€™ll be hard pushed to beat the Antigua range for quality and value. The Antigua stuff is top class and every bit as good as bigger brands if not better. Definitely a brand worth keeping an eye out for and it has won me over. I will be definitely giving the new pullovers a try as well.  




Link to Sports Direct site with them.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 3, 2014)

I have an Antigua wind-cheater, it's brilliant.

Never realised the brand was part of Dunlop, but that doesn't matter.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 3, 2014)

BrizoH71 said:



			I have an Antigua wind-cheater, it's brilliant.

Never realised the brand was part of Dunlop, but that doesn't matter.
		
Click to expand...

It's part of Sport Direct PLC which also owns rights to Dunlop.

Worth noting is the new Slazenger golf stuff coming through as well because Antigua appear to have a hand in it. I got 2 Slazenger tops along with a few more Antigua ones but the sizing is different. I got large but need XL. Quality was fantastic for it though and at Â£10 a top they are another real bargain.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 4, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			It's part of Sport Direct PLC which also owns rights to Dunlop.

Worth noting is the new Slazenger golf stuff coming through as well because Antigua appear to have a hand in it. I got 2 Slazenger tops along with a few more Antigua ones but the sizing is different. I got large but need XL. Quality was fantastic for it though and at Â£10 a top they are another real bargain.
		
Click to expand...

 From what I am told by people "in the trade" I think you will find that Antigua Golf is an American company and not part of Sports Direct. The latter organisation simply retails their goods , particularly through their European Golf outlets.

I do, however, agree about the quality, having bought several shirts myself.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 4, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			From what I am told by people "in the trade" I think you will find that Antigua Golf is an American company and not part of Sports Direct. The latter organisation simply retails their goods , particularly through their European Golf outlets.

I do, however, agree about the quality, having bought several shirts myself.
		
Click to expand...

Lol yup quality is excellent but Sports Direct are heavily involved and Mike Ashley has a controlling share in Antigua. He is some kind octoman because it's the only way he could have enough fingers for all the pies he has them in.


----------

